# Aspergillosis (an advanced stage) UPDATE



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everyone... this in the regards to the little pigeon I posted about nasty diarreaha and getting ready to throw in the towel. Well the E-cropsy came back and showed she had advanced stage of ASPERGILLOSIS. Poor thing would probably never even gotten better with super drugs. Just sick about it!! I have done some more research on this and coping it and putting it in my records. Thought I would update you all. Thanks again for everyones help!!

Cindy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh that is such a nasty disease, i get many seabirds like gannets, loons and at least 30 seagulls a year with it, usually first year juveniles once it starts getting cold out and throughout the winter, usually not in the summer oddly enough, i'm not sure why. 
it's so hard to diagnose without an x-ray, you can't hear it in their lungs until they are very very sick and it's usually to late by then and has moved into the air sacks.
they usually get it because they have something else going on that has compromised their immune system. exposure can happen anywhere and to a strong healthy bird it's not a danger.
even the drugs to treat it won't work unless it's very early and they are very expensive, and it's a long treatment
i'm sorry about your baby, there was nothing you could have done, i'm not sure if it's a rare thing or not for piji's but i don't think i have ever had one that i know of anyways.
i'm curious to hear from other members about this disease and their experience with it.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I would also like more information about this. One of my best breeder cocks who was also a multiple diploma winner out to 600 miles just reciently died from this. It started out just being a normal respiratory cold to me but over a course of 3 weeks it got worse and worse. Nobody in the club knew what it was or they maybe didnt really want me to know, who knows...But by what Ive read, here and on the internet, this had to be it. 

Anyone have or know of a home remedy for this?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Aspergillosis invades the immunosuppressed. Early antifungal treatment is best if diagnosed early, which in most cases is unlikely.
Lamisil works good in early stages.
I had a Bird long time ago, he was a PMV survivor, by the time the vet diagnosed him with asper it had invaded most of his lungs and air sacs. We started treatment right away with lamisil and nebulizing respiratory treatments and if I remember well also itraconazole, but he didn't make it.
Now in humans we treat with amphotericin B, it works best for asper, but it is given iv, is very expensive and very toxic. Vets don't carry it most of the times but it can be ordered and I had ordered it for my bird, but he had died before we could obtain it.
Early diagnosis is key to treat this.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Hi everyone... this in the regards to the little pigeon I posted about nasty diarreaha and getting ready to throw in the towel. Well the E-cropsy came back and showed she had advanced stage of ASPERGILLOSIS. Poor thing would probably never even gotten better with super drugs. Just sick about it!! I have done some more research on this and coping it and putting it in my records. Thought I would update you all. Thanks again for everyones help!!
> 
> Cindy


*Hi CINDY,Aspergillosis is a fungus and the only medican that I know of that may help is nystatin JEDDS sells Medistatin. IT IS EXPENCIVE$31.00FOR 100g. Keep the bedding dry, wet straw harbors this fungus.I wish you luck as you have a tough fight on your hands with this.I will check through my books to see if there is anything else that can be used.*GEORGE


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's usually very unlikely that they get Asper as the primary unless they get one heckuva' big dose of it (ingested or inhaled). The more likely scenario is that something else depleted their immune system and the Asper got 'em and then took over as the worst part. Asper is ubiquitous--it's everywhere.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is what I was thinking too-poor thing must have been pretty run down. Sorry to hear about this bird


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a great site to bookmark: 

http://www.avianweb.com/diseases.htm#PSITTACOSIS

Terrific site


----------

